
Crowdsourced Gaming of Google Translate Dubs Kim Jong Un “Mr. Squidward” - jjuhl
https://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2017/08/crowdsourced-gaming-of-google-translate-dubs-kim-jung-un-mr-squidward/
======
jjgreen
Somewhere in a canteen in Langley, two young men are hooting with laughter
about their latest "psycop" wheeze. A much older man leans over, "That's
nothing, we persuaded the world that Jackson Pollock could paint!"

